# Just Bought This One Today.



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I got a 50% off one item coupon for Michael's in today's paper. So for $12.00, I bought the Revell '67 SS 396 kit: 









I LOVE the old Chevy's! I'll build it stock. I haven't built a car in a while. This one should be fun!

First, I have a Hodad kit to finish...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree with you on this one Kit-junkie, that's a great year of a SS for sure, I have a few SS's my self to build, But I don't have any this year yet, What color is she going to be ?, or have you decided, And Is this kit one of the 
STREET BURNER SERIES ?, I was thinking about getting one of these my self to build, They will look Great built Stock like you said, Cant wait to see it with some paint on it my self dude....

http://www.modelcars.com/revell-1967-chevelle-ss-396-2-n-1.html If you need the Instructions there is a download of them here as well as what this kit is going for on the open market, But you got a GRAT PRICE on her, that's for sure.

Ian


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I haven't decided what color, yet. I'm leaning toward a creamy white with a black vinyl top and red line tires, maybe. It really depends on what color I want the interior to be. There was a stock blue vinyl upholstery in that year, that seems like it would be cool and different. I don't think the black top would work well with the blue interior, though. If I do the vinyl top, the interior would have to be black. 

I've never done a vinyl top on a kit before. I remember reading an article on how to do it with masking tape. Seems like it would be fun to do. I worry about whether it would stick well, long term.


*Vinyl Top How To:* LINK


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

good deal I'm going to check my paper for coupons,I kinda of like the interior as shown,thanks for the top link,looks pretty simple


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

This kit is beautifully molded. I've found no sink marks, practically no flash and the ejector pin marks will all be hidden. The chrome is beautiful, as well. That's how it should be done! Very nice!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

if any of you have a Michaels near by theres another 50% off promotion this Fri 22nd printable coupon on their website


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Okay, so I started building this thing. It's a great kit! Unfortunately, I got a bunch of air bubbles in the paint. 

I brush painted the interior with Model Master Classic Black--which isn't quite as shiny as gloss black. I Think it was because I mixed the paint with one of those Badger hand held mixers. I wish it had a speed control on it. I'll see if the bubbles still appear or if they have settled out, later. The paint has been sitting for days, now. Wish me luck...

There was a lesson to be learned: Don't mix your enamels with a high speed mixer; use a toothpick or something else that won't introduce air into the paint.


----------

